# Interpretting LH and FSH Levels?



## RubyBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi ladies,
I had my file copied from my clinic today and have looked at these results and wondered what they all mean. If this is the wrong place does anyone know where I should post it?
Thanks ladies

RB
xx

Serum Oestradiol 54 pmol/l

Oestradiol
Early follicular phase 46-607 pmol/l
mic cycle 315-1828 pmol/l
Luteal phase 161-774 pmol/l
Post menopause less than 201 pmol/l

LH 7.8 U/L
FSH 8.9 U/L

Follicular phase 2.4 to 12.6 LH, 3.5 to 12.5 FSH (U/L)
mid cycle 14.0 to 95.6 LH, 4.7 to 21.5 FSH (U/L)
luteal phase 1 to 11.4 LH, 1.7 to 7.7 FSH (U/L)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'm assuming you had these bloods taken at the beginning of your cycle (early follicular), which is when they should be tested.

Normal ranges:

(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5 IU/l
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2 IU/l

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve (all in IU/l):
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

Your FSH and LH levels should be roughly the same although if LH higher than FSH there may be an indication of PCOS.

Your FSH level of 8.9 IU/L and LH of 7.8 IU/L are fine, LH lower than FSH so doesn't indicate PCOS and your FSH is within the "good" range 

As for Oestradiol (E2 / oestrogen)

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

100 pg/ml = 367 pmol/l (pg/ml to pmol/l = 3.67)
100 pmol/l = 27 pg/ml (pmol/l to pg/ml = 0.272)

Different labs do use varying normal ranges so you'd need to check your results to see what your clinic/lab use.

Again, your level of 54 pmol/l looks fine and within normal range for beginning of cycle.

Obviously I'm not medically qualified, just going by the information I've gathered over the years.

There more information on this website....

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Whenever you compare any hormone levels you must consider the unit measurement used since if compare 2 different unit measurements can take the whole interpretation out of context....the website I've included a link to above is US so the unit measurements may vary.

If you use the search tool you'll find 100's of threads/posts asking the same about hormone levels as it's a very frequently asked question, often it's a good first port of call as you'll usually find answers to your questions 

Hope that helps 

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## RubyBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. Have replied on the other thread. 

Thanks again

RB
xx


----------

